# What's next on the 'Temp?



## Costello (Aug 10, 2011)

We are eager to know what our members think is the most important task for us to do right now.
I've laid out a few of the main possibilities that we have at the moment and it would help if you could tell us your opinion about it.

We are a limited team of workers so bear in mind that we can't work on all of that at once.
Ideally we should improve on all fronts but the reality of our workload and schedules make it that we can only focus on one major task at a time.
So please pick one and indicate what you think.

*Upgrading to the latest forum software (IPB 3.2.1)*
Our forum software is outdated (IPB 2.3.X) and most of our members know it only too well, especially if you hang out on other forums.
New IPB versions have come out with amazing new features, towards a more social and connected community.
It'd be great if someone could summarize all the improvements of IPB 3.2.1 over IPB 2.3.X.
An upgrade like that is an extremely long and complicated process because it requires us to re-code most of the addons and modules that make the specificity of our community. Also it requires us to adapt the skin, convert the posts and message databases and so much more. It could take months.

*A new skin for the site*
Although newcomers are usually content with the current V3 skin, a lot of long-timers have complained and still prefer the old classic skins.
We could make everyone happy and create a brand new skin that would hopefully please a larger audience.
The problem with that is we don't have anyone who is capable of AND that has enough time for creating such a skin. 
It would also take months to have such a thing done too because a skin isn't just a static image, the skin code has to be hardcoded into pretty much every single page of the site. It's a huge amount of work.

A combination of the above two options seems impossible at the moment due to lack of time & staff.

*More competitions, contests & tournaments*
Over the years GBAtemp has been holding exciting competitions, tournaments, contents, and other random events.
From Tempmas to the Homebrew Bounties, the tutorial competitions, graphic design contests, grand gaming tournaments, ...
It's generally the kind of popular event that connects the community and creates bonds between members.
If that's what people want, we can certainly do more of that, usually under short delays.

*Better/more news articles and editorial content*
Our magazine staff team strives to animate our homepage with news of the homebrew scene, articles about the gaming industry, revival of old classics and so much more. We will continue in that direction, though if the community deems it to be a top priority we can allocate more resources and push this apect of our site a bit further forward.


What are your thoughts? I'll say it again, I know ideally we want all of that happening...
but you can really just pick one choice.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 10, 2011)

I think the forum upgrade should be given priority. That seems to be the hardest one and would probably be best to get out of the way.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 10, 2011)

i hear with IPB 3.2.1 there are many many features, such as status updates for one and what not 

http://www.invisionpower.com/products/board/features/

yet i think we should keep it simple as it is, but a fresh skin would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (unless that version improves major bugs/security holes then i really don't see the effort would be worth it) 

Also what happened to the retro review


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 10, 2011)

I am mad I missed out on Tempas. The Temp needs more of those things. I know the forum software is important but if it going to cause problems then make it a goal for next year. Unless the Temp somehow was able to temporarily host some content on another site so the forum could be upgraded.


----------



## mucus (Aug 10, 2011)

While I think it would be really amazing to have the forums upgraded, I don't think it's a very feasible task.
It would basically mean the entire site would be overhauled, yeah I like that.  It would be cool to have all the newest features and awesomeness here.   Many new plugins would be available, posts could change the way people think, we could all find everlasting love, etc.
But something like this would mean all of the old stuff would have to be redone, and that's a lot of hard work.  Not only is it hard work, but it tends to break/lose things when a site changes so radically.
---------------------------------------------
I would love a new skin for the site, something that reflects all the cool new happenings in the game world.  The stale look of GBAtemp has irked me for a while, and is indeed a factor as to my long absences.  
A new skin could incorporate some new styles as well, and make things appear more streamlined.  
--------------------------------------------
Bottom line:
I'd love a site upgrade.
I voted for a skin upgrade.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 10, 2011)

I really want new contests and tournaments, but that seems so low priority compared to the core forum functions that need to be upgraded. The news flow has also slowed fairly heavily the past few months. The biggest spikes were off and on during the homebrew bounty, with another small news spike towards the end of that with E3. With that, I wouldn't mind more articles and more editorial content.

The skin seems very low priority to me. It would be a nice gift, but nothing more. I think before a new skin is designed to work with all of the current features, a forum upgrade would be a better idea. You already mentioned something about having to adapt the current skins to the new engine, and you would ultimately just be making more work for yourself and all those helping.

I voted for the forum upgrade, as I feel it should be priority. Maybe a group of staff unable to help with the forum shift could focus more on making the last two options a possibility as the forum is upgraded.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> i hear with IPB 3.2.1 there are many many features, such as status updates for one and what not
> 
> http://www.invisionpower.com/products/board/features/
> 
> ...


does this mean better search?


but the rest seems to be facebook and twitter integration...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 10, 2011)

Features I've Seen:

- Facebook + Twitter integration in quite a few aspects ~ I won't go into details, you can see them yourself if you really want to.
- Improved moderation features
- Improved general update features to make life easier for admins
- Better search
- Other misc. features

It's hard to outline completely because I don't know exactly how old this is. If they had a version log on their site, it would be easier. It doesn't seem that they do though.

General new stuff from their last update: http://www.invisionpower.com/products/board/whats_new.php

Would this fix the upload issues we have too? Because that would be wonderful.


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 10, 2011)

Make me a mod?
.......
Just kidding. An upgrade would be nice, but I still like the site as it is. Thats the issue with any change, People get comfortable and don't want to change when its pretty clear that it would be for the better. Regardless though, whatever you choose to do, I would like to volunteer my services, as I am sure many other 'Tempers would also. But just remember, I volunteered first! Haha.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't vote actually. The reason being that I can't really choose between those things. 

Sure, the temp is using an old version of IPboards, but looking at the features of the new IPboards, I'm thinking, will that really improve the temp? I don't think so.

Also, a new skin? I'd like a darker one, like, I think, lot's of people, but to say I can't browse the temp with the current one? It's just fine actually.

For the events, is it to the members to ask for more of these events? I don't think so. Staff of this website has to put time, and more importantly, money into this (or are these events 100% sponsor based?)... So it's up to them if there are more or less of these events. Just don't take Tempmas from us!

And for the news, combining the magazine staff with the usersubmited news.. I think it's fine the way it is.

That's my opinion of the poll. But if you really want something changed on the website, I suppose you could update to the new IPboard, because it never hurts to be up to date.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd like another skin, but seeing that the forum software is outdated, I'd go with upgrading the software first.


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been urging for another tournament!!!! Hell once I found the time/resources I was gonna see if I could host one. I still hold on to the Bomberman 2 and Clubhouse tournament where I made it to the Semi-Finals and 2nd place respectively cause it was so much fun and I count it as an accomplishment.

PLEASE MORE GAME RELATED TOURNAMENTS!!!


----------



## wasim (Aug 10, 2011)

More competitions, contests & tournaments 
cuz we need more fun


----------



## prowler (Aug 10, 2011)

Wouldn't you have to do a new skin anyway for the forum upgrade?
There is no point for a new forum skin if you're planning on upgrading.

I'd say upgrade + skin so I've voted for upgrade (I love the profile pages :3)


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Features I've Seen:
> 
> - Facebook + Twitter integration in quite a few aspects ~ I won't go into details, you can see them yourself if you really want to.
> - Improved moderation features
> ...


True. If we were to make the skin first, we'd need to do double work when updating.
But if that's what the community wants...


----------



## Satangel (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice to hear improvements are coming. And even nicer to see we can have our vote! A forum upgrade is not really needed IMHO, I don't need Twitter/Facebook integration at all. A better search function would be very welcome, but considering the amount of work.....

I voted for a new skin because it's something I've wanted for years. It's also a bit of work, but it's something all members will appreciate (if you leave us the option to change between skins).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 10, 2011)

We need to upgrade to the latest software 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Good to see that we get to choose, this is why I love the 'temp!


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 10, 2011)

Voted for a forum upgrade, since there are some parts of the site which have bugs (i.e shoutbox)


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 10, 2011)

I did "More competitions, contests & tournaments" because they Tempmas competetition was really fun, I would vote for the upgrade if I had a 2 choices though


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 10, 2011)

Upgrading the IPB takes top priority in my opinion.

A new skin is all well and good but pointless if it creates more work when the IPB update eventually comes. So a new skin should only come after the IPB update, this way the new skin/skins can be made compatible with any new plugins/features that get added to the improvement of GBAtemp.

Competitions/tournaments are also nice to have but the community themselves could actually step up and organize a few (there doesn't HAVE to be a prize, just for the fun of it would suffice), leaving the GBAtemp staff to focus on the much needed updating of the site as a whole.

As for New, it comes and goes you can't just force out more and more news if it doesn't exist just let it flow as it comes.

Having said all of that and voting for IPB update here's some food for thought;

People will want all of this, some won't be able to choose just one.
So why not hit all 4 nails in the head at once?

Update the IPB (sure it's going to take awhile).
Once the IPB is updated hold a competition.
Competition is designing a new skin for GBAtemp (obvious prize is obvious).

and BAM all 4 nails hit on the head, but WAIT what's this where's the news I hear you ask?

The news is, Hey we've updated GBAtemp substantially look at all these cool new features, oh by the way competition time! Design a new skin for GBAtemp! The winner's skin will be implemented into GBAtemp for all.

Sure this competition is HARD but it makes it all the more worthwhile and I guarantee there are tempers with the skill to pull this off.
Not only that but this could bring yet more tutorials to GBAtemp as well, teaching people how to create custom themes for websites using the various tools and utilities available. that's an extra 5th nail on the head


----------



## Costello (Aug 10, 2011)

We are eager to know what our members think is the most important task for us to do right now.
I've laid out a few of the main possibilities that we have at the moment and it would help if you could tell us your opinion about it.

We are a limited team of workers so bear in mind that we can't work on all of that at once.
Ideally we should improve on all fronts but the reality of our workload and schedules make it that we can only focus on one major task at a time.
So please pick one and indicate what you think.

*Upgrading to the latest forum software (IPB 3.2.1)*
Our forum software is outdated (IPB 2.3.X) and most of our members know it only too well, especially if you hang out on other forums.
New IPB versions have come out with amazing new features, towards a more social and connected community.
It'd be great if someone could summarize all the improvements of IPB 3.2.1 over IPB 2.3.X.
An upgrade like that is an extremely long and complicated process because it requires us to re-code most of the addons and modules that make the specificity of our community. Also it requires us to adapt the skin, convert the posts and message databases and so much more. It could take months.

*A new skin for the site*
Although newcomers are usually content with the current V3 skin, a lot of long-timers have complained and still prefer the old classic skins.
We could make everyone happy and create a brand new skin that would hopefully please a larger audience.
The problem with that is we don't have anyone who is capable of AND that has enough time for creating such a skin. 
It would also take months to have such a thing done too because a skin isn't just a static image, the skin code has to be hardcoded into pretty much every single page of the site. It's a huge amount of work.

A combination of the above two options seems impossible at the moment due to lack of time & staff.

*More competitions, contests & tournaments*
Over the years GBAtemp has been holding exciting competitions, tournaments, contents, and other random events.
From Tempmas to the Homebrew Bounties, the tutorial competitions, graphic design contests, grand gaming tournaments, ...
It's generally the kind of popular event that connects the community and creates bonds between members.
If that's what people want, we can certainly do more of that, usually under short delays.

*Better/more news articles and editorial content*
Our magazine staff team strives to animate our homepage with news of the homebrew scene, articles about the gaming industry, revival of old classics and so much more. We will continue in that direction, though if the community deems it to be a top priority we can allocate more resources and push this apect of our site a bit further forward.


What are your thoughts? I'll say it again, I know ideally we want all of that happening...
but you can really just pick one choice.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 10, 2011)

I would like a new skin.
A forum update would be nice too.


----------



## pistone (Aug 10, 2011)

easy choice  *Upgrading to the latest forum software (IPB 3.2.1)*
but the tricky part is that as castello said


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> An upgrade like that is an extremely long and complicated process because it requires us to re-code most of the addons and modules that make the specificity of our community. Also it requires us to adapt the skin, convert the posts and message databases and so much more. It could take months.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 10, 2011)

I would like more tournaments,etc

But the majority is for software upgradation.
Yeah it would be nice if we upgrade it to newer one.

Suggestion:- We should upgrade to the latest forum software.
Then we should hold a skin designing contest which will provide us with new skins and the 3rd option


----------



## Ace (Aug 10, 2011)

I voted IPB 3 upgrade. I find this pretty necesary, since we do need to squash some bugs and crippled features. For one part, it could erase various pages we don't use or need anymore (like older news entries and such), hopefully leading to a long-term optimization.

As for DarkWay's suggestion: Doing ALL of that would probably take a year. It'd require the staff to upgrade, while moderating, while supervising a competition.
The best  long-term plan I can think of is to let the new features settle with the community first, THEN have competitions for a new skin(s).

Personally, for a competition for skinning, I find it unrealistic to not have runner-ups: there are always going to be users who won't like the winning entry. Much like the Homebrew bounty, there could be categorial winners.


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 10, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> I voted IPB 3 upgrade. I find this pretty necesary, since we do need to squash some bugs and crippled features. For one part, it could erase various pages we don't use or need anymore (like older news entries and such), hopefully leading to a long-term optimization.
> 
> As for DarkWay's suggestion: Doing ALL of that would probably take a year. It'd require the staff to upgrade, while moderating, while supervising a competition.
> The best  long-term plan I can think of is to let the new features settle with the community first, THEN have competitions for a new skin(s).
> ...



The competition e.t.c comes AFTER the IPB update not at the same time.


----------



## Waflix (Aug 10, 2011)

I would say a combination of the first two, but Costello said it's impossible. So I give the priority to the newest version of IPB.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 10, 2011)

I voting for new forum software for the future time.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 10, 2011)

I sort of agree with DarkWay.
What if you split the staff into two groups: Competitions etc. and Forum Software?
That way, we could organize the competitions, even one for a new skin, WHILE working on the forum software. Or else, the staff could choose a few members to organize the events while the whole staff works on the new forum.
---
I personally can't agree with the fourth choice. I think our news is fine.


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 10, 2011)

I say the software update is the most important & will this update get rid of the need to enable the flooding thingy administers and moderators use also what does that do ?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 10, 2011)

I personally voted for the IPB upgrade, mainly because after that, we'd definitely need a new skin, right?


----------



## prowler (Aug 10, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I personally can't agree with the fourth choice. I think our news is fine.


Needs more front page news, Homebrew usually takes over.
GBAtemp video needs more involvement (720p would be nice) in the front page, trailers and the sort.
More news rather than selected news (All I see on the front page right now is Sonic, non-3D games and Scribblenauts remix)

All these is what I think should be on the front page (most people will disagree and say it's not front page worthy but it's better than nothing)
http://gbatemp.net/t304566-gamestop-sellin...ndo-3ds-for-135
http://gbatemp.net/t304563-flame-red-3ds-a...r-fox-3d-launch
http://gbatemp.net/t304517-free-3ds-wi-fi-from-the-cloud
http://gbatemp.net/t304490-metroid-25th-anniversary-present
http://gbatemp.net/t304472-buy-solatorobo-...-the-soundtrack
http://gbatemp.net/t304460-kingdom-hearts-...ll-drop-in-2012
http://gbatemp.net/t304480-colors-the-3d-p...ng-to-3ds-eshop

Just think the front page should be faster in general, 90% of the time homebrew takes over.
TGS and GamesCon (A thread for each conference?) is coming up so I hope we see more front page news of that.

Probably hard on mag staff but, my opinion.


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Upgrade into latest software!


----------



## Holified 2x (Aug 10, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I personally voted for the IPB upgrade, mainly because after that, we'd definitely need a new skin, right?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd like to see this site upgrade, the others can come later.


----------



## Waflix (Aug 10, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3824858:date=Aug 10 2011, 08:38 AM:name=Costello)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 10 2011, 08:38 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3824858"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->It'd be great if someone could summarize all the improvements of IPB 3.2.1 over IPB 2.3.X.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Well, there's changed a lot! I've listed some of the major fixes and additions.
If you want more, you can go <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/forum/1-news-and-information/" target="_blank">here</a>.


<b>2.3.2</b>
This release is a bug fix and maintenance release for IP.Board. While there are skin changes to fix skin-related bugs, those changes are not critical. There is no need to revert your custom skin changes on upgrade if you are not experiencing problems.

You can download the latest release of IP.Board in your client area. If you are currently running IP.Board 2.3.1 there is a changed files only download in the client area.

<b>2.3.3</b>
This version is a bug-fix release only. No new features have been introduced. We invite you to download and install this update to fix various issues reported in the last version. 

<b>2.3.4</b>
This is a maintenance only release to address issues reported in version 2.3.3 of IP.Board. Current license holders can download this update in the client area.

<b>2.3.5</b>
<ul><li> My Blog and My Album links in profile dropdowns</li><li> Ability to change the form action url for upload forms (useful for load-balancing setups)</li><li> About Me/Signature tab in profiles</li></ul>

<b>2.3.6</b>
This update includes all previously released updates and introduces enhanced spam prevention measures.

<ul><li> The included CAPTCHA system in IP.Board has been enhanced in an effort combat spam-bot (automated script) registrations.</li><li> Introduces support for reCAPTCHA</li></ul>

<b>3.0.1</b> (3.0.0 was Beta only)
Among many dozens of smaller bugs fixed, the following large changes and fixes have been made in 3.0.1 release:

<ul><li> View new content changes so its more like 2.3.6 where it's based off last visit. Option to use the 3.0 style in user settings.</li><li> Option to view search results in a view similar to a forum.</li><li> More filter and sort options with search</li><li> Optimized search and view new content to improve performance</li><li> Sessions not clearing in some PHP versions fixed. Will improve performance on those versions.</li><li> Language import / export system is much more stable now.</li><li> Slow queries in the Portal have been optimized.</li><li> Many Facebook Connect issues have been addressed.</li><li> PM counts being incorrect have been fixed.</li><li> Old media tag and quote tag issues impacting display of older posts fixed.</li><li> Watched content hook in sidebar resource usage addressed.</li></ul>

<b>3.0.2</b>
Among many dozens of smaller bugs fixed, the following large changes and fixes have been made in the 3.0.2 release:

<ul><li> Improved search and member list performance</li><li> Date filter options for Active Content page</li><li> Many improvements for Sphinx searching (i.e. ability to filter by forum, ability to search titles only, ability to group posts as topics, plugin functionality for modifying the query, and misc bug fixes)</li><li> Ability to hide an application's tab on the front end, while still allowing it to be publicly accessible</li><li> Improved IP address lookup tool can now support add-on applications</li><li> Portal option to not pin pinned topics for articles</li><li> Added link to user profile when editing a member in ACP</li><li> Added display of time remaining for suspended members when editing a member in ACP</li><li> Spam Monitoring Service support</li><li> Ability to control image quality for Gallery images (jpg/png only)</li><li> PHP version 5.3 is now supported in IP.Board except for OpenID login method. We are awaiting updates from OpenID vendors.</li></ul>

<b>3.0.3</b>
Among many dozens of smaller bugs fixed, the following large changes and fixes have been made in the 3.0.3 release:

<ul><li> New option for dealing with members marked as spam: Unapprove posts, clear profile data and ban user</li><li> Ability to mark members as spammers from the Manage Validating Queue in the ACP</li><li> Added ability to edit status and about me information from moderator edit member page</li><li> Profile screen now displays member's email address if viewer is an administrator</li><li> OpenID now supports PHP 5.3.0</li></ul>

<b>3.0.4</b>
Among many dozens of smaller bugs fixed, the following large changes and fixes have been made in the 3.0.4 release:

<ul><li> IP.Board: RTE support in Safari and Chrome</li><li> IP.Downloads: Option to not check filetype for linked files</li></ul>

<b>3.0.5</b>
Among many dozens of smaller bugs fixed and performance improvements, the following security enhancements were made:

<ul><li> SQL and local file include issue fixed. Note: Due to protection within the SQL driver classes, it is very difficult to effectively exploit IP.Board using this attack. Also you need moderator permissions to perform any exploit. We've hardened this code regardless. Also, due to the input cleaning functions IP.Board uses, the local file include is limited to PHP files on the file system as the usual 'null byte' trick is ineffective.</li><li> Internet Explorer XSS Issue due to incorrect attachment handling fixed.</li></ul>

<b>3.1</b>
<u>Link Sharing</u>
Easily share links from your community to Facebook, Twitter, and more. Great way to drive traffic to your community!

<u>Status Updates</u>
Enhancements to the existing member status system in IP.Board to include the ability to reply and more.

<u>Topic Preview</u>
Preview the first few lines of a topic without loading the entire topic.

<u>View Reputation</u>
Optionally allow your members to see who gave reputation points on their posts.

<u>Twitter Integration</u>
Your members can now link their account with their Twitter account!

<u>Improved Facebook Integration</u>
Further enhance the link between your community and Facebook to drive traffic.

<u>Advertising Code Integration: Part 1 and Part 2</u>
Easily place advertising code throughout your community with simple settings in the admin area.

<u>Profile Customizations: Part 1 and Part 2</u>
Allow your members to customize the look and feel of their profile page.

<u>Skin Upgrader</u>
Upgrading your skin between versions of IP.Board just became a lot easier.

<u>Soft Delete Posts and Topics</u>
Rather than actually deleting a post or topic you can now hide it from view to easily restore it later.

<u>Notification System</u>
An easier way to be notified of all the various events that happen in your community.

<u>Modification Development Enhancements</u>
Great tools for those that create modifications for IP.Board

<u>Hook System Improvements</u>
Improvements to the IP.Board hook system to make it easier for modification developers to expand the functions in the software.

<u>Search Engine Optimization: Part 1 and Part 2</u>
Allow search engines to better index and rank your community in results.

<u>Search Engine Overhaul</u>
Search engine rebuilt from the ground up introducing more flexibility and power. 

<b>3.1.3</b>
IP.Board 3.1.3 is a maintenance release that fixes many issues reported in the previous version and also adds required support for the new application updates scheduled to be released over the next few weeks.

<b>3.1.4</b>
IP.Board 3.1.4 is a maintenance release that fixes issues reported in the previous version and also adds required support for the new application updates scheduled to be released over the next few weeks. We were forced to release patches to 3.1.3 to address a few unforeseen issues with updates to IP.Board so it would be compatible with our new application releases. Version 3.1.4 is a version-number increment so all of our customers can be sure they are fully up to date with those patches. In addition to the 3.1.3 patches it also contains a few other bug fixes and small changes however there are no skin template, CSS, or language changes.

<b>3.2.0</b>
<u>Calendar Improvements</u>
<ul><li> SEO Improvements: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5791-ipboard-320-dev-update-calendar-improvements-part-i-seo-improvements/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...o-improvements/</a></li><li> Consistency: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5805-ipboard-320-dev-update-calendar-improvements-part-ii-consistency/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...ii-consistency/</a></li><li> RSVP: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5826-ipboard-320-dev-update-calendar-improvements-part-iii-rsvp/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...-part-iii-rsvp/</a></li><li> Simplification and interface changes: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5827-ipboard-320-dev-update-calendar-improvements-part-iv-simplification-and-interface-changes/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...erface-changes/</a></li><li> iCalendar support: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5828-ipboard-320-dev-update-calendar-improvements-part-v-icalendar-support/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...lendar-support/</a></li></ul>

<u>Moderator Functions</u>
<ul><li> Report Center improvements: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5914-ipboard-320-dev-update-report-center-improvements/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...r-improvements/</a></li><li> Editing Member improvements: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5915-ipboard-320-dev-update-editing-member-improvements/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...r-improvements/</a></li><li> Moderator Control Panel: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5948-ipboard-320-dev-update-moderator-control-panel/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...-control-panel/</a></li></ul>

<u>New Text Editor</u>
<ul><li> New editor and auto-save: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5822-ipboard-320-new-text-editor/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...ew-text-editor/</a></li><li> Cleaner interface, quick reply, quick quoting: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5825-ipboard-320-new-text-editor-part-ii/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...editor-part-ii/</a></li><li> New post alert while typing reply: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5831-ipboard-320-text-editor-part-iii-live-topic-replies/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...ditor-part-iii/</a></li></ul>

<u>AdminCP</u>
<ul><li> New style: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5842-ipboard-320-new-admincp-style/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...-admincp-style/</a></li><li> New "like" reputation mode: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5844-ipboard-320-new-reputation-mode-like/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...tion-mode-like/</a></li><li> Easy member management: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5875-ipboard-320-easy-member-management/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...ber-management/</a></li><li> Improved restrictions: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/topic/342380-ipboard-320-and-applications-released/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...s-enhancements/</a></li><li> Forum Management: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5945-ipboard-320-admin-forum-management/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...rum-management/</a></li><li> Remote skin editing: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5946-ipboard-320-remote-skin-editing/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...e-skin-editing/</a></li></ul>

<u>Core Functionality</u>
<ul><li> View new content and topic marking improvements: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5858-ipboard-320-view-new-content-and-topic-marking" target="_blank">http://community.inv...d-topic-marking</a> and part 2: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-6004-ipboard-320-dev-update-some-vnc-and-user-content-improvements/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...t-improvements/</a></li><li> New Photo Editor: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5823-ipboard-320-new-photo-editor/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...w-photo-editor/</a></li><li> Shared media: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5919-ipboard-320-dev-update-shared-media/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...e-shared-media/</a></li><li> Tagging and prefixes: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5918-ipboard-320-tagging-and-prefixes/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...g-and-prefixes/</a></li><li> Notification enhancements: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5933-ipboard-320-notification-enhancements/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...n-enhancements/</a> and <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-5967-ipboard-320-notifications-part-2/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...cations-part-2/</a></li><li> New mobile skin: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-6125-ipboard-32-update-mobile-skin/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...te-mobile-skin/</a></li><li> Facebook, Twitter, and mobile updates: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-6127-ipboard-320-facebook-twitter-and-mobile-updates/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...mobile-updates/</a></li><li> Visual Skin Editor: <a href="http://community.invisionpower.com/blog/1174/entry-6222-ipboard-320-visual-skin-editor/" target="_blank">http://community.inv...al-skin-editor/</a></li></ul>

<u>Miscellaneous Changes</u>
<ul><li> "Delete All" button has been added to the SQL error logs page</li><li> Linear+ and Outline modes removed for topic viewing (they're a hold-over from an older time on the web and it's time to retire them)</li><li> Support for IPv6</li><li> You can now use the member management tools to search for incomplete members</li><li> Pagination added to the incomplete members page of the ACP</li><li> If only one skin or language is choosable, the dropdown selector at the bottom of the page will be hidden</li><li> Member photos and member avatars are being merged into one function: member photo. There was too much overlap between the two features.</li><li> IP.Calendar and IP.Chat will no longer be bundled in the IP.Board download zip to reduce the size of the download. This also allows clients who have no interest in IP.Chat or IP.Calendar to choose not to download or install those applications. Of course those who do wish to use those applications can easily download from the client area and install them.</li><li> Rebuild FURL cache button has been moved to the cache management page.</li><li> It is now possible to rename the "hooks" folder to something else editing the constant IPS_HOOKS_PATH in initdata.php.</li><li> You can now edit each group's report center permissions directly from the group management area</li><li> Report center now supports item marking to remember and indicate which reports you've viewed</li><li> Customers who have purchased Copyright Removal no longer need to enter a separate Copyright Removal key. The copyright will automatically be removed when activating your license.</li><li> New settings for attachments to limit size of files stored on disk</li><li> Separate ACP restriction options have been added for managing spam users and incomplete users (access to these areas were previously controlled by the option "can manage banned users").</li><li> "Show X Last visitors in profile" now shows always the last 5 visitors if the setting is enabled rather than having a 3, 5, 10 dropdown choice.</li><li> New ACP tool to create the cronjobs to rebuild sphinx indexes</li><li> When adding a ban filter in the ACP you will now have an option to enter a reason visible to all admins (the reason won't show in the public side).</li><li> Pinned, polls, and moved topic prefixes have been moved to language files (they were previously in the settings area)</li><li> Many redundant or pointless settings removed. Other settings moved to more logical locations. Some settings groups merged to create fewer groups to go through when setting up your community. System </li><li> Settings menu item moved to a top-level menu item under System tab so it's available with one-click anywhere in AdminCP.</li><li> The note box in your My Settings (UserCP) area has been removed. It is a hold-over from years past and doesn't seem to make sense in community software. If you are one of the very few people who use this: make a copy of your notes before upgrade.</li><li> The unread topic marking system will now remember what page of a topic you left off reading rather than assume you read the entire topic on the first click.</li></ul>


----------



## Costello (Aug 10, 2011)

nice post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NOW someone else makes a summary of the IMPORTANT changes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not all of them, lol


----------



## prowler (Aug 10, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> NOW someone else makes a summary of the IMPORTANT changes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2011)

I voted moar p1ngpong.

;O;


The site software is, if anything, too up to date.







;O;


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...Facebook?


----------



## prowler (Aug 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Um...Facebook?


Notifications =/= Facebook.
This lets you see if anyone has quoted you, replied to you or posted in your thread, etc.

I'm not sure what forum software Terraria is on but it's one sexy looking one (and has notifications)
http://www.terrariaonline.com/forum/


----------



## Costello (Aug 10, 2011)

We are eager to know what our members think is the most important task for us to do right now.
I've laid out a few of the main possibilities that we have at the moment and it would help if you could tell us your opinion about it.

We are a limited team of workers so bear in mind that we can't work on all of that at once.
Ideally we should improve on all fronts but the reality of our workload and schedules make it that we can only focus on one major task at a time.
So please pick one and indicate what you think.

*Upgrading to the latest forum software (IPB 3.2.1)*
Our forum software is outdated (IPB 2.3.X) and most of our members know it only too well, especially if you hang out on other forums.
New IPB versions have come out with amazing new features, towards a more social and connected community.
It'd be great if someone could summarize all the improvements of IPB 3.2.1 over IPB 2.3.X.
An upgrade like that is an extremely long and complicated process because it requires us to re-code most of the addons and modules that make the specificity of our community. Also it requires us to adapt the skin, convert the posts and message databases and so much more. It could take months.

*A new skin for the site*
Although newcomers are usually content with the current V3 skin, a lot of long-timers have complained and still prefer the old classic skins.
We could make everyone happy and create a brand new skin that would hopefully please a larger audience.
The problem with that is we don't have anyone who is capable of AND that has enough time for creating such a skin. 
It would also take months to have such a thing done too because a skin isn't just a static image, the skin code has to be hardcoded into pretty much every single page of the site. It's a huge amount of work.

A combination of the above two options seems impossible at the moment due to lack of time & staff.

*More competitions, contests & tournaments*
Over the years GBAtemp has been holding exciting competitions, tournaments, contents, and other random events.
From Tempmas to the Homebrew Bounties, the tutorial competitions, graphic design contests, grand gaming tournaments, ...
It's generally the kind of popular event that connects the community and creates bonds between members.
If that's what people want, we can certainly do more of that, usually under short delays.

*Better/more news articles and editorial content*
Our magazine staff team strives to animate our homepage with news of the homebrew scene, articles about the gaming industry, revival of old classics and so much more. We will continue in that direction, though if the community deems it to be a top priority we can allocate more resources and push this apect of our site a bit further forward.


What are your thoughts? I'll say it again, I know ideally we want all of that happening...
but you can really just pick one choice.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh mah lawd

I need 3.2.0 NAOW


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 10, 2011)

i think that upgrading should be given priority now


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what forum software Terraria is on but it's one sexy looking one (and has notifications)
> http://www.terrariaonline.com/forum/


It uses Xenforo by the looks of it.
But yeah IPB3 has notifications. You can set whether to get them through E-mail, inline or Mobile phone too.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I like that.  It wasn't actually the notifications that made me think that, but the picture that was posted on that page.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 10, 2011)

It sucks that it would take months to update the site, though. :/


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 10, 2011)

I think that updating the forum software should be given priority considering the other options.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 10, 2011)

While all the choices are really nice and I hope to see implemented eventually, I feel that upgrading the forum software would be the best thing to do first.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Aug 10, 2011)

I say upgrade to the new IPB and then make a new theme.  No sense putting in all the time and effort to upgrade something that will be replaced just afterwards anyway...

-Egg


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 12, 2011)

Upgrading the forum software for tapatalk and notifications

And then a new skin (come on, the navigation buttons at the top don't have hover animations)


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 12, 2011)

It seriously has to be the forum upgrade.
Its gonna be like a full overhaul.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 12, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> And then a new skin (come on, the navigation buttons at the top don't have hover animations)


It's not very easy to do since the whole navigation bar only uses 1 image.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 12, 2011)

This should be the priority IMO:

1-Forum software
2-New skin
3-Better articles
4-More competitions


----------



## hanibel (Aug 12, 2011)

Honestly you guys should focus on delivering more news articles. It's not a secret that a lot of other sites surpass gbatemp in the matter of news. The only reason gbatemp has backlinks on other sites are the talented homebrew developers who create threads about their projects on the consoles forum section and yet other sites generally report about them first. Without these developers gbatemp wouldn't have much to offer. What Gbatemp needs is more and harder working news staff. Being news staff is generally much tougher than being a moderator.


----------



## Langin (Aug 12, 2011)

I vote for the upgrade, it will take time but it can end up to be perfect for us!


----------



## chyyran (Aug 12, 2011)

I voted for the upgrade, as the new IP.B has a mobile site support, as well as many other features. A new skin would be nice, but you'd have to redo it when you upgrade.


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 12, 2011)

The forum upgrade. The gba temp forum is the best forum I use mostly because of the people posting here which is the reason why an upgrade would be great.


----------



## Ace (Aug 12, 2011)

hanibel said:
			
		

> Honestly you guys should focus on delivering more news articles. It's not a secret that a lot of other sites surpass gbatemp in the matter of news. The only reason gbatemp has backlinks on other sites are the talented homebrew developers who create threads about their projects on the consoles forum section and yet other sites generally report about them first. Without these developers gbatemp wouldn't have much to offer. What Gbatemp needs is more and harder working news staff. Being news staff is generally much tougher than being a moderator.



Well, GBAtemp's current subtitle currently is "Underground Gaming Community", which means the focus IS slightly on the more underground homebrew development, rather than ordinary news. And news about various homebrews come weekly, and if they don't, they're being dev'd and discussed in their respective threads (Like the DSi GBA emulator).

I think the first and foremost priority is to upgrade the forum to v3 IPB. Having a more user friendly community will probably attract good users, as discussed here.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2011)

Ace Faith stole my post.


----------



## Ace (Aug 12, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Ace Faith stole my post.









 Word for word?
I've been keeping check on both threads, so I suppose that explains why I mention that thread here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The subjects are entwined.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 13, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Word for word minus a few cuss words


----------



## Costello (Aug 10, 2011)

We are eager to know what our members think is the most important task for us to do right now.
I've laid out a few of the main possibilities that we have at the moment and it would help if you could tell us your opinion about it.

We are a limited team of workers so bear in mind that we can't work on all of that at once.
Ideally we should improve on all fronts but the reality of our workload and schedules make it that we can only focus on one major task at a time.
So please pick one and indicate what you think.

*Upgrading to the latest forum software (IPB 3.2.1)*
Our forum software is outdated (IPB 2.3.X) and most of our members know it only too well, especially if you hang out on other forums.
New IPB versions have come out with amazing new features, towards a more social and connected community.
It'd be great if someone could summarize all the improvements of IPB 3.2.1 over IPB 2.3.X.
An upgrade like that is an extremely long and complicated process because it requires us to re-code most of the addons and modules that make the specificity of our community. Also it requires us to adapt the skin, convert the posts and message databases and so much more. It could take months.

*A new skin for the site*
Although newcomers are usually content with the current V3 skin, a lot of long-timers have complained and still prefer the old classic skins.
We could make everyone happy and create a brand new skin that would hopefully please a larger audience.
The problem with that is we don't have anyone who is capable of AND that has enough time for creating such a skin. 
It would also take months to have such a thing done too because a skin isn't just a static image, the skin code has to be hardcoded into pretty much every single page of the site. It's a huge amount of work.

A combination of the above two options seems impossible at the moment due to lack of time & staff.

*More competitions, contests & tournaments*
Over the years GBAtemp has been holding exciting competitions, tournaments, contents, and other random events.
From Tempmas to the Homebrew Bounties, the tutorial competitions, graphic design contests, grand gaming tournaments, ...
It's generally the kind of popular event that connects the community and creates bonds between members.
If that's what people want, we can certainly do more of that, usually under short delays.

*Better/more news articles and editorial content*
Our magazine staff team strives to animate our homepage with news of the homebrew scene, articles about the gaming industry, revival of old classics and so much more. We will continue in that direction, though if the community deems it to be a top priority we can allocate more resources and push this apect of our site a bit further forward.


What are your thoughts? I'll say it again, I know ideally we want all of that happening...
but you can really just pick one choice.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been on the Terraria forum and they use the new version, I really like it, can't wait too see it implemented into this site.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 20, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> I've been on the Terraria forum and they use the new version, I really like it, can't wait too see it implemented into this site.


If you mean terraria.org, they use Xenforo not IPB


----------



## Nujui (Aug 20, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean this?

http://www.terrariaonline.com/

Really? It kinda sounds like this with notifications and pms are like conversations. Guess they're similar


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 20, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> You mean this?
> 
> http://www.terrariaonline.com/
> 
> Really? It kinda sounds like this with notifications and pms are like conversations. Guess they're similar


Yeah, that's Xenforo.
It uses some similar systems to IPB, but there are many differences. Overall, IPB should be more advanced than Xenforo.
If you used both, you'll notice the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Xenforo













Spoiler: IPB



(Note: this is the beta, so the Mobile function is missing as third kind of notification, next to Inline and Email)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 20, 2011)

If we had a skin in the color scheme of the limited edition SC2s that would be hot but everyone wants an update to IPB.I'm fine with that as well.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I love all the options...too bad there isn't a 5th option with "all the above" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway... I'll chose the new skin option.


----------

